# Carving & shaping made easy



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have been wanting one of those for a while now. It's a great shaping tool.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

thats the same one that David marks uses. it looks like a great tool and he always praises it on his shows. thanks for the review.


----------



## RusticElements (Mar 14, 2008)

I bought this a few months back at Lee Valley. Great tool! I use it to make spoons and bowls. VERY fast.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks Grumpy for the review. Now I have got to add another tool to my ever growing list. Maybe I will win the lottery.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Grumpy. Great review.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the review Grumpy.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I've owned one for about 5 years, it's called the Lancelot and it can hog a lot of wood in a short amount of time. I've used it for making chair seats, hollowing out bowls, debarking sculptures, and making sculptures. It will go through anything, its like a miniture chiainsaw, and can be resharpened like one. Great buy. I think I got mine at 
at HF, or Woodcraft. mike


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Grumpy;

Great product review.

I ought to invest in one of these.

Lee


----------

